# CC177 Initial Cadre Update



## Globesmasher (20 Jun 2007)

A CC177 aircrew update …

Well folks it seems to have been quiet lately, but things are progressing relatively well with the training of the first few crews.

The first phase of the initial cadre is about to return home from their “imbedded” training with the USAF out at McChord AFB, Washington.  Meanwhile the second phase is about to finish and graduate from Altus AFB, Oklahoma.  The first phase, 2 ACs, 6 copilots, and 6 loadmasters are about to return to YTR in time for the 429 (T) Sqn standup parade on 18 July.  The second phase consists of 4 pilots and 5 loadmasters.  They will be continuing on to McChord for their imbedded training sometime in July.  They’ll be in the USA until the end of October.

Most of the guys from the first phase will be returning with about ~160 hours or so of flying experience and ready to fly operationally as soon as the aircraft arrive in YTR.  Most of their training down here consisted of local training missions and also 10 day “staged” operations from various USAF locations into Iraq for OIF for a little bit of “operational” exposure.  The guys will all be qualified at NVG airland aircrew.

Aircraft delivery is still scheduled for ~9 Aug for the first tail and ~18 Oct for the second tail.

Don’t ask me about infrastructure … I’ve stayed out of that melee.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Jun 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> A CC177 aircrew update …
> 
> Well folks it seems to have been quiet lately, but things are progressing relatively well with the training of the first few crews.
> 
> ...



Another excellent update Globe....thanks. I hope they give us lots of publicity when they arrive in Trenton and go on their first mission. I think this is a proud moment for our Air Force and one long overdue.
Any more pics coming from Long Beach?


----------



## niner domestic (24 Jun 2007)

Thanks GS for the update.  I can't wait to see them come in to Trenton! (they had better be spectacular to compensate for the loss of the golf course and no doubt they will!)


----------



## observor 69 (24 Jun 2007)

As usual great info, thanks for the update GS.   
Got the 9 Aug marked on my calendar.  ;D


----------



## peaches (24 Jun 2007)

Question GM,

You C17 folks in Altus getting any support from my old unit, Canadian Component in Tinker AFB????


----------



## Globesmasher (27 Jun 2007)

No.

These guys are on TD and not on Att Posting so they do not get any support from CFSU or other out-CAN units.
No real need.
They're supported by their home unit for admin.


----------



## Globesmasher (17 Jul 2007)

Now that the training of the first phase is wrapping up: ..................

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?id=3870


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2007)

I'm proud....


----------



## observor 69 (17 Jul 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> Now that the training of the first phase is wrapping up: ..................
> 
> http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?id=3870



"In terms of exposure to operations, 12 of the initial cadre were able to operate on several combat missions in and out of Afghanistan flying with the 313th AS personnel."

Oh yeah!   8)


----------



## Bandit1 (17 Jul 2007)

So there are reports rolling around that the initial viewing on Canadian soil will be at the Abbotsford Air Show.

Any idea when the first official arrival and ceremony will be at Trenton??


----------



## traffic4wing (17 Jul 2007)

As I retired traffic tech, I'm glad to see that we finally support our selves when it comes to mass movements of pax and frt.


----------



## Globesmasher (18 Jul 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> So there are reports rolling around that the initial viewing on Canadian soil will be at the Abbotsford Air Show.
> 
> Any idea when the first official arrival and ceremony will be at Trenton??



The aircraft will arrive in Trenton on the 9th August - ceremony.
There is also a demo planned for 10th Aug etc ... another ceremony.
Abbotsford airshow on the 11/12th Aug.


----------



## geo (18 Jul 2007)

Soooo... what's on the schedule for the 13th?


----------



## Bandit1 (18 Jul 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> The aircraft will arrive in Trenton on the 9th August - ceremony.
> There is also a demo planned for 10th Aug etc ... another ceremony.
> Abbotsford airshow on the 11/12th Aug.



Thanks for the information Sir, I appreciate it!


----------



## Globesmasher (18 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Soooo... what's on the schedule for the 13th?



It's flying .............. but can't say where or doing what.


----------



## geo (18 Jul 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> It's flying .............. but can't say where or doing what.


Heh... time to knock off the training wheels and take it out for a spin


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Jul 2007)

What a great day for the Canadian Air Force....have they invited Jean Chretien to the acceptance ceremony?? (tongue firmly planted in cheek while typing) How about Denis Coderre and Dawn Black?


----------



## Globesmasher (20 Jul 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!   ;D


----------



## 284_226 (20 Jul 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Thanks GS for the update.  I can't wait to see them come in to Trenton! (they had better be spectacular to compensate for the *loss of the golf course* and no doubt they will!)



Whaaaaaaattt???

Please tell me I don't have to change my posting preferences to exclude Trenton...


----------



## Globesmasher (21 Jul 2007)

The arrival of the CC177 to 8 Wing Trenton will NOT cause the loss of the Golf Course or displacement of the mosquitoes.
The aircraft will be on the east side of the ramp (east of 10 hangar) once all the construction is complete.

Any rumours of golf course disappearance will be due to "other" reasons, not the CC177.

When you're posted to Trenton come with either a small car or a bike - there's absolutely no parking right now!


----------

